# New P30 model?



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I love my P30sk and am really thinking of getting a second one. Question: Is it unreasonable to hope that a compact (kompact!) model may be in the future, since the P30 is pretty much full size?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Xring said:


> I love my P30sk and am really thinking of getting a second one. Question: Is it unreasonable to hope that a compact (kompact!) model may be in the future, since the P30 is pretty much full size?


I'm a bit confused? The P30 SK is the compact version of the P30. The "SK" stand for Sub Kompact. You may want to look at the VP9 SK as a striker fired pistol it has a lower bore axis than the DA/SA P30 SK. They are approximately the same size. Both the VP9 SK and the P30 SK share the same magazines. I believe you can also use the higher capacity magazines of the full size P30 in the SK versions as well.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm aware of all that. I guess what I'm asking is, will there be an HK P30 variation that is sized between the P30sk and the P30?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Xring said:


> I'm aware of all that. *I guess what I'm asking is, will there be an HK P30 variation that is sized between the P30sk and the P30?*


That's a good question? Yeah, I get you now. With HK you never know? I'm really surprised that they didn't add a .45 to their VP series of pistols or even a VP40 SK to go along with the VP9 SK as they did with their full size series of VP's. I bought the VP9 and 40 unaware they would even come out with a Sub Kompact version. Once they did I bought that one as well. You bet your ass I'll get a VP45 SK if they ever do come out with one even a VP45 if that's first. But like I've said with HK you never know? As far as a Kompact which would be in between the Sub Kompact and full size? I seriously doubt they'll make one. That's one thing about Glocks they come in all different sizes and in all different calibers. The G30sf uses the thinner slide from a G36 and has a slimmer grip frame. I've got two G30's a Gen 2 without rail and a Gen 3 with a rail. As you can see I like my Glocks, but they're no HK. It's like going from a Buick to a Cadillac.


----------



## Xring (Aug 8, 2018)

I was going to pick up another P30sk V3 to put away, just because. My shop had sold it, so now I was left looking at a V1 sk or the full size V1. I really preferred the overall feel of the P30, but suspected I might eventually get it into a CCW roll, so I passed. Onto the SK. I really wanted to dislike the V1 trigger, but holy crap, it is very easy to work with, and the first shot capability compared to a DA was outstanding. I laid it away. The only problem is now that I have 2 different trigger systems, I'll be tempted to fire it. I hate my gun...particularly HK obsession right now.


----------

